# Damac Park Towers DIFC



## TALMB (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi there - wondering if anyone's got insights into what the Park Towers just by Zabeel Palaces are like to live. Thinking of renting there - genuine comments pleeeeeaaaasssse!


----------

